# Boggy Creek Boats



## mike63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Well I'm new here and am looking to get back into boating. Grew up fishing the NMZ, not the boat but the area, and after a week in the keys realized that I need to get back on the water. I don't want some big heavy boat with a bunch of features I'll never use so something simple and functional is all I'm after. I live in the Fernandina Beach area and stopped by to check out a local boat builder the other day, Boggy Creek Boats. Does anybody have any experience with these boats or know much about them? The builder/owner was a cool guy who will build you the boat you want it. He's a one man show so it takes a while but that's not all bad.


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm in Fernandina also and I had some college classes with the builders son. They are a top notch company and you will be supporting your local economy buying from them. I obviously encourage it but at the same time I do not have one of their boats, half because of cost and half because they don't build a boat that I love. 

The question is do they have the boat you want for the price you will pay? Everyone is a no wood all composite vacuum this Kevlar that builder these days so pick the design you want most.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

A build of the Boggy Creek 14 for your perusal.
See for yourself how they're built.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1238108084


----------



## mike63 (Jul 15, 2010)

> I'm in Fernandina also and I had some college classes with the builders son.  They are a top notch company and you will be supporting your local economy buying from them.  I obviously encourage it but at the same time I do not have one of their boats, half because of cost and half because they don't build a boat that I love.
> 
> The question is do they have the boat you want for the price you will pay?  Everyone is a no wood all composite vacuum this Kevlar that builder these days so pick the design you want most.


That is the right question and my answer is it's pretty close. I like the 16 V but I'm not sure I can afford the power set up that would make that boat really good.

I sent an email to the Aknona guys to see how much the new 17 SUV is. I really like their the look and finish of their boats but 14'8 is pretty close to the small side of what I'd like to do with it, run out the mouth of the Inlet for reds or maybe on a really good day just off the beach for Kings. I'll keep looking but I'm always open for suggestions.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

A thread such as this one should be in the "Shill" area.
Anyway, their 14 creek boat is nice but their 16 flats boat is right up my alley!








Well, that's what I thought until I emailed them for the price. The price turned me off. For that kinda coin I could get a ECC tiller Caiman. The guy at Boggy Creek replied to me really quick and was really nice so I wish him luck.

As a side note, we here in Florida are blessed with an excellent skiff manufacturing industry. I can name no less than 10 really good boat manufactures all located right here in Florida. I know the Texas boys have a lot of pride in their industry but I gotta tell ya', We've got it going on!!!


----------



## Cody_Music (Mar 24, 2010)

I live in the area as well, stopped by and took a look at one he had out by the road a day or 2 ago. It was built nice, but the price tag was not what i was willing to pay for something like that. I can have what I want for less!!


----------



## tedcombs (Mar 12, 2010)

I have an Aschcraft which is the same mold as there 14 V. Its just an older maker. The hull is sturdy as ill get out and it is very dry for its size. The V helps out alot with that and it has good chines. Mine is powered with a 30hp and runs mid 20s, not a speed demon but not too slow. I have taken it out of the fort pierce and stuart inlet on a calm day and it did fine. I cant comment on the other hulls but the 14 V is a very good and reliable boat for its size.


----------



## mike63 (Jul 15, 2010)

> I have an Aschcraft which is the same mold as there 14 V. Its just an older maker. The hull is sturdy as ill get out and it is very dry for its size. The V helps out alot with that and it has good chines. Mine is powered with a 30hp and runs mid 20s, not a speed demon but not too slow. I have taken it out of the fort pierce and stuart inlet on a calm day and it did fine. I cant comment on the other hulls but the 14 V is a very good and reliable boat for its size.


Thanks for the feedback. I was trying to maybe keep it local but the more I look at the Ankona boats the more I want to drive south and check them out.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Take the drive, meet Mel, you won't be sorry!


----------

